# Confirmation



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

THANKS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm awful at this but i'll try...

he is stocky, and he face looks very small compared to his stocky build ( could just be the angle of the picture)...he's very cute, thats all i could see....


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

> he is stocky, and he face looks very small compared to his stocky build


Well, she didn't say this in her post, but im sure she meant to mention this was a Quarter Horse stud, and in the QH industry, stout and well muscled bodies, along with refined heads is sort of the breed standard. They like the bull dog look =)

So, in my opinion, this is a very good example of a Quarter Horse stallion.. especially if he is not N/H or H/H


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

He's bum high (such a Qh thing :roll: ). Nice hip and shoulder. Lovely back length. He's camped under and a bit cowhocked. His neck is a tad short and his throat latch is thick. I'm not sure I like how his neck ties in with his chest. I love his head!! SOO CUTE!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for your opinion everyone, I think these pictures are horrible. They were all the owner had to provide over the web. His name is Bar Money Spartan and he is 16 hands 1200 lbs (a little flabby right now) He is double registered APHA AQHA, he has his ROM in APHA halter.
He holds 7 Reserve champion halter, 6 grand champion halter (APHA). His grandsire is Spartan Speciality who has 57 halter and 322 performance points (world champion title) I am very excited to have him, my intention is to get him back to shape and start riding him. I just got him yesterday and took him out to a great trainer to help him with his manners and also to work on riding.. I am very excited to have such a stallion with the confirmation and show record like he has. Look for us in the AQHA and APHA shows!!!!

p.s. This stallion has no impressive in his bloodlines


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

so cute! gotta love the qh butt!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

did you buy him? out of curiosity, how much was he?


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

yes I bought him. He was $5000, which I thought was a pretty good price.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

this still isn't a great picture but I think that the others make him look like he has no neck and also a very small head.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

that was a good find and price.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

He really doesnt look cow hocked to me, it just looked like he wasnt standing perfectly square. If anything, it looks like the back legs want to settle a little bit more under the barrel, rather than straight down (judging from the few pictures i have seen)

I think that head, neck, and barrel is AWESOME. I love his eyes and the blaze really compliments his head. I agree with Kristy, GREAT find!! =)


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you! There are pictures that were taken today posted on my website www.gammelquarterhorses.com if anybody wants to take a look.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

SNOW!!! I love the snow (but I don't wont any more of it)  He's beautiful! Those are really good pictures! Very nice website :wink:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I am just really in love with his over all build and presence, those outdoor pictures were stunning.. That horse would make my head turn if i saw him on a farm out here.. *whiiiiiiiiiistles!*


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!! I will have to tell him tomorrow when I see him! (not like he needs more of an ego boost) :lol:


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

He's a handsome boy. What stands out most to me is how his neck ties into the rest of his body. I'd rather see a smoother transition but overall he's a good looking stud. I think the "camped under" appearance is just how he's standing. Alot of QH set up like this for show. I think he's got a very pretty face too.


----------



## pantha1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,


Before i saw what you wrote in the bottom, I was wondering what others where saying. 
This is a superb animal, big jells, large hind quarters, yes a little on the rounded side at the moment, but i am sure these where not taken in the show season.

The bottom pic, see's him a bit fitter, needs a little more muscle, and otherwise he looks good.

I have a 18 mth old filly:- sir "Waralle Wr Montana" reg, AQHA. 
dam "Cayuse Beauty Bars" reg, AAA
She is registered appy. and stunning.

you should do well in the ring.

good luck.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

I think he has a real nice look. The first pics gave him a short neck but the last picture fixed that. I love the bulldog type QH so I would take a bit more muscle on him, but he has a lot going for him. Baby doll head, very nice shoulders and a nice high hip. I also like how he carries his head.


----------



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

I really, really like this horse. But I've always liked the stocky horses with huge necks (like my Andalusian, heh). =)


----------

